
Show HN: First Commit – find out the first commit of GitHub projects - wonderfuly
http://lab.wong2.me/first-commit/
======
olalonde
This one's been posted a couple of times on HN but deservedly so:
[https://github.com/git/git/commit/e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23...](https://github.com/git/git/commit/e83c5163316f89bfbde7d9ab23ca2e25604af290)

------
bdcravens
Why is the full repo URL needed? Why not just rails/rails?

------
request345
why is this useful?

~~~
univerio
To gauge the age of the repo, perhaps?

~~~
hellofunk
Still easy to see on Github itself.

